# Rim help



## 06bluedemon (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey I have an 06 with worse than stock rims on it.
I am trying to understand rim sizes an off set to get a pair for the goat. Anyone have any info along with brands and sizes I should be looking at.


----------



## MWR (Feb 5, 2014)

The 04-06 GTOs have a 5x120 bolt pattern, which is shared with many BMWs models, and you'll see plenty of overlap in fitment. There's not a lot of room to run wide wheels front or back due to the strut clearance up front and wheelwell design in the back. If you run an 8.5" wheel up front, shoot for 40-45+ offset, and a 9.5" wheel out back will require 45-50+ offset. That will allow a 245 front tire and 275 rear tire. VMR wheels are very popular due to the reasonable cost and offsets available. 

Or make it easy on yourself and find a set of factory 18s and call it a day. The look of those is hard to beat.


----------



## 06bluedemon (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks a lot for the info u answered my question perfectly mwr.
Do u know what some good tire brands would be for that size that aren't too pricey?


----------



## MWR (Feb 5, 2014)

06bluedemon said:


> Thanks a lot for the info u answered my question perfectly mwr.
> Do u know what some good tire brands would be for that size that aren't too pricey?


I usually run Nittos, as I've been generally happy with the cost/performance balance. I've got the NT05s on my 2005 GTO and NT555s on my fox Mustang. I've even got the NT420s on my daily driver. But ask ten people to recommend tires and you'll get ten different answers.


----------



## 06bluedemon (Feb 5, 2014)

Good point thanks for the help


----------



## smitty17_00 (Feb 13, 2014)

Can you run a 19x9.5 in the front with a 245/30?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Offset? That does seem huge though. 8.5" is the largest I've seen with proper offset


----------



## smitty17_00 (Feb 13, 2014)

+45, I haven't seen them on any either. Looks like I'll have to choose another wheel


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya the clearance for the strut is close as it is and there isn't a lot of space on the outside either. You can stagger and run 9-9.5" in the back and 8-8.5" in the front. +45-5 to +55 is best for the back


----------

